
DNA Computer Shows Programmable Chemical Machines Are Possible - sethbannon
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/hardware/dna-computer-shows-programmable-chemical-machines-are-possible
======
ineedasername
I'm on board with this, just so long as end users get proper training before
giving them the keys to an API into their own bodies. I expect lots of
StackExchange questions along the lines of, "I sent a POST request to my
cerebellum and now I can't walk."

~~~
Nasrudith
The real challenge there would be interfacing - some jackass didn't include
any neural documentation. Although it would set off a whole wave of griping
among older generations about how back in the day they didn't have wetware
digital memory.

------
kodz4
Side note - Erik Winfree is the son of Art Winfree, a super fascinating
character whose work is detailed beautifully in the book Sync by Steven
Strogatz. Highly recommend for anyone interested in how spontaneous order
emerges from chaos. Looks like the son is kicking ass too.

~~~
agumonkey
Thanks a lot

------
maze-le
What is the difference between "DNA-Programmable Chemical Machines" and
Proteins? Aren't basically all Proteins DNA-Programmable Machines? I don't
think you can encode non-organic or organic chemistry without long-chained
amino-acids, so why bother to use new nomenclature...?

~~~
Nasrudith
Intention mostly - machines imply design. Putting aside the philosophical
questions if designed proteins unlike known ones still count as proteins doing
data processing instead of structural and signaling (antigens) might count as
something different from what has been found in nature. Not to mention
proteins can be synthesized from ammino acids without DNA or RNA.

One thing is certain all DNA programmable machines may count as proteins but
not all proteins count as DNA programmable machines.

------
cellular
The distinction seems subtle
[https://youtu.be/gaFKqOBTj9w](https://youtu.be/gaFKqOBTj9w)

------
agumonkey
echoes of last week
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19446234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19446234)

